# Idolatry of mikes chair



## Weston Stoler (Nov 6, 2011)

This is one of the examples of contemporary christian music where heresy has been introduced and sanctioned by the majority of Christianity.
*Note, I do love lots of CCM and I have a fondness for Christian rap however This is not Christian music it is heresy music


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtBfTfgeb4A


You might be the wife, 
Waiting up at night
You might be the man, 
Struggling to provide
Feeling like it's hopeless 

Maybe you're the son, 
Who chose a broken road
Maybe you're the girl, 
Thinking you'll end up alone
Praying God can you hear me?
Oh God are you listening?

(Chorus)
Am I more than flesh and bone?
Am I really something beautiful?
Yeah, I wanna believe, I wanna believe that
I'm not just some wandering soul
That you don't see and you don't know
Yeah I wanna believe, Jesus help me believe that I 
Am someone worth dying for 

I know you've heard the truth that God has set you free
But you think you're the one that grace could never reach
Find More lyrics at Lyrics, Song Lyrics - SweetsLyrics.com 
So you just keep asking, what everybody's asking

Chorus

You're worth it, you can't earn it
Yeah the Cross has proven 
That you're sacred and blameless
Your life has purpose 

You are more than flesh and bone
Can't you see you're something beautiful
Yeah you gotta believe, you gotta believe
He wants you to see, He wants you to see
That you're not just some wandering soul
That can't be seen and can't be known
Yeah you gotta believe, you gotta believe that you 
Are someone worth dying for

You're someone worth dying for 
You're someone worth dying for


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 6, 2011)

Likewise, there are traditional hyms with pretty lousy words as well...


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 6, 2011)

I hate it when songs change voice. Stick with 1st person, 2nd, or third, but don't mix it up. 

I don't know I'd call it heresy, jsut really really really bad music. 

wait, I actually jsut litened to it. yeah, it does cross the line into heresy. I agree. I thought you were using hyperbole, but yep its heresy. Still, really bad music to boot.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I wanna believe, Jesus help me believe that I 
Am someone worth dying for 


I am all for CCM (to a point) but I am not okay with this


----------



## Zach (Nov 6, 2011)

Contemporary Christian music is becoming less and less about God and more and more about us. Much of it is an example of how we let our emotional response create for us a God rather than let God create for us emotional response.


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 6, 2011)

Zach said:


> Contemporary Christian music is becoming less and less about God and more and more about us. Much of it is an example of how we let our emotional response create for us a God rather than let God create for us emotional response.



well I do think it is wrong to judge an entire industry based on 1 or a couple of songs. I do believe that most of the stuff coming out is acceptable, thought most of it is apropiate for public worship. Those come a long quite rarely, but they do happen.


----------



## JoannaV (Nov 7, 2011)

It's crazy when you listen to a Christian music channel, and the same show will have a totally heretical man-centred yucky song followed by a great doctrinally-sound song. It just shows how man is deaf to the truth.


----------



## Andres (Nov 7, 2011)

I've heard it said that once a person gets "saved" they throw out all their secular music and then once a person becomes "reformed" they throw out all their Christian music!


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 7, 2011)

Andres said:


> I've heard it said that once a person gets "saved" they throw out all their secular music and then once a person becomes "reformed" they throw out all their Christian music!



No way I'm throwing out my Bach. . . . 

For that matter, I'm still kind of fond of some of my Jerry Jeff Walker, too.


----------



## Zach (Nov 7, 2011)

Andres said:


> I've heard it said that once a person gets "saved" they throw out all their secular music and then once a person becomes "reformed" they throw out all their Christian music!



I definitely did both of those things...my Ipod is now an exclusive Psalmody Ipod!


----------

